# Need livefood-which site?



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Ok our lizards are pies:lol2:
I need somewhere to bulk order from, which delivers quickly with a low mortality rate and not expensive. So many sites and not a clue-any ideas please?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use livefood warehouse, nearly always comes the next day, i ordered 500 size 2 crickets last week and not a single death


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

petzoo.co.uk are very good too, i used them first time last week, crickets came, not 1 dead all look really healthy, and its great value for money, posting and packaging is really cheap


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've read lots of negative comments about petzoo, late orders, many dead etc. I wouldn't use them


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> I've read lots of negative comments about petzoo, late orders, many dead etc. I wouldn't use them



really? strange. they came the next day and like i said they're all live and kicking...... maybe i was lucky?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Some people have had no problems with them at all, there have been a couple of threads lately with a lot of negative comments but some good too though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i use livefood and petzoo.. i know there has been a few problems recently on here, but we been using them for 2 years, with nothgin wrong.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

I wouldnt use the livefoodwarehouse.!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fair enough, but might help the porter if you give a reason


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

www.rickslivefood.co.uk :no1:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have been using mantis world on ebay they posted here once also ...cant fault them good prices quick delivery and great livefood


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I've used Rick for a while now, and the insects have arrived in tip-top condition. I buy in bulk, and as long as I keep them well... they last ages...

... even so much as to have flying locusts!!! :lol2:


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> www.rickslivefood.co.uk :no1:


I used Ricks for the first time, earlier this week. Sent the order on Monday night, had a confirmation email on Tuesday and it was all delivered on Wednesday. Fantastic service!

Out of a bag of 50 large locust, only two were dead!


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure why that person said they wouldnt use the livefood warehouse. I made my first bulk order for 50 medium locusts with them on Tuesday night. Shipping confirmation was sent on Wednesday morning, although the package didnt arrive until Friday morning. Obviously Royal Mails fault for not getting it here next day but considering the size of the box I'm not going to moan about that. They were the cheapest I could find online and I got around 70 locusts instead of the 50 I paid for which makes them even cheaper (yes i counted them by hand). There was however around 15 dead plus a cricket in the sack, but who can moan about that when I already got 20+ more than I paid for. I would recommend.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

That person said he wouldnt use them again because he pays £40 per fortnite for several months over time the large locusts have got considerably smaller when he complained he was offered ameasly £3.50 off an order for £30 of locusts ,A few weeks later 200 large locusts arrived over half doa he then complained and they promised to send out a replacement on friday his wife then waited in all day as they had messed up his regular delivery address only to receive no locusts.Thats why he wouldnt use them again!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We have used thelivefoodwarehouse for at least 6 months always buying in bulk and if any arive DOA we are on the phone the same day letting them know,
in 6 months we have had prob 3 orders no correct but they ALWAYS get it right when they rectify the order i always place the order by phone


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

The only problem I have had with livefood warehouse was that I ordered 1000 small medium crix and when I got them there were about 500 if that in the bag.. They said they would send me an extra 500 when I ordered next lol but they must have forgot.. I either use livefood warehouse or Ricks both are equally as good.

Liz


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i use the livefoodshop never had a problem apart fro once and i phoned to let them no and they posted new ones out that day


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

*crickets*

i use live food warehouse i buy 500 a week and iv used them 4 about 4 months and i hav had no deaths and the come on egg cartons and not news paper witch is a big help


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Never had a problem with livefoods direct uk.


----------



## slimkim67 (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont know about any1 else but all these web sites are really know cheaper than the shops unless you buy bulk. i like to buy some of each so i might buy 1x tub waxwoem, 1x locusts, 1xcrckets etc, they £2.20 each in the shops, and after you pay for shipping it works out more.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

mantis world never sent my crickets out and i let them no still no reply and ricks i ordered 2 tubs of buffolo worms and poth tubs where full of pupa not worms and all i got was cheek when i emailed them about it


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order is what I've used since I got my first rep in May. Got 2 more now and still use them, never had a problem at all.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

the livefoodwarehouse seems pretty good, cheapest i found out of 4 and i got my two boxes of crix with probably only 5 DOA crix between between, pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

Live Foods Direct UK


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok a with draw my moan about mantis world on ebay they have been in touch have to say av never seen cheaper postage or prices for bulk live food all arrived alive and well


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> ok a with draw my moan about mantis world on ebay they have been in touch have to say av never seen cheaper postage or prices for bulk live food all arrived alive and well


Hi

Glad your problem was sorted. 

If there's ever a problem just call Sue on the freephone and she'll get it resolved straightaway.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Live food warehouse without a shadow of a doubt. The rest ive had problems with. That and warehouse do next day free delivery.


----------

